# CZ 75 Kadet adapter



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Will the CZ 75 Kadet adapter fit my 85 Combat? I would like to practice cheaper but still stay with the same platform, for muscle memory, and you can't get any cheaper than 22s unless I go with air soft.


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Not positive but I think with a little "fitting" which they all need it should work. Might want to ask over at 
www.czforumsite.info for more details. I had one that I used on a SP01, after I sold it I used it on a 75 Compact. I think it will work on all the larger framed CZ's. To my knowledge the only one it work on is the Rami P.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

*cz 22 adapter*

Thanks Gilfo,just wasn't sure, I read in one auction that it would'nt work on the competition version. I'll go to that site.:smt023


----------



## macgulley (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's a quote from CZ's website


> CZ 75 KADET ADAPTER CAL. 22 LR, BLACK POLYCOAT FITS 75 AND 85 FULL SIZED AND COMPACT MODELS, P-01 AND SP-01


https://shop.cz-usa.com/item_detail.aspx?ItemCode=01610


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

macgulley said:


> Here's a quote from CZ's website
> 
> https://shop.cz-usa.com/item_detail.aspx?ItemCode=01610


 Thanks a bunch:smt023


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

Yes, the Kadet will fit the 85. Take your time with the fitting. It is easy, but don't rush. My Kadet Kit has taken almost permanent residence on one of my 75s.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

When I started this, I had no idea you had to fit the slide to the frame. Live and learn. Just how much fitting is involved in doing so?


----------

